# Anyone here a Stihl, commercial mower dealer?



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking to buy a full bundle and seeing if anyone here sales Stihl/commercial mowers?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A1 Small Engines


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

+1 for A1. I work on most of my stuff because I can't afford to have a shop work on it. But I buy all my Stihl parts from them, and they are good folks. They'll probably do you as good a deal as anyone.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I wasn’t aware that stihl made mowers?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/lawn-mowers/


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I wasn’t aware that stihl made mowers?


No I'm looking to buy Stihl handhelds and a commercial mower like a Toro Titan or similar. 

Stihl makes electric mowers but that's not what I'm after.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Go Toro commercial for mowers.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Northern Tool also has a lot of the Stihl hand machinery. They have some coupon circulars out that don't appear to exclude Stihl products. They are a bit picked over in some categories (ie saws) at the moment, but they had a lot more Stihl stuff than I expected. Never been in one and glad we finally got one. Like an upscale Harbor Freight (way upscale).


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Go to A-1, they will take care of you. They also have Scag and Gravely commercial mowers.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I saw some mowers at Tool Shack in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

floorguy said:


> I saw some mowers at Tool Shack in Gulf Breeze.


I’ve never been to a place so disinterested in selling me a mower in my life. I’m genuinely sorry I inconvenienced them so much by simply walking thru their door. If they are that difficult and unfriendly on the sales side I’d really hate to see how they treat you when you need service.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

MikeH said:


> Go to A-1, they will take care of you. They also have Scag and Gravely commercial mowers.


Mike do you know if they still have Exmark? I plan on going there Monday to chat.


----------

